# içine girip



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

What is the meaning of this expression in this passage of Pamuk's novel _Sessiz ev_:

The guy is near by a campfire:

Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra alevlendikten sonra, _içine girip çüküme_ bararak...

Something like: ... looking to my shrunked/contracted/withdrawn dick?

Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

No, in that case, you can't use _girip_ like that.

At the moment, what I understand is a sexual intercourse, but the word _çük_ doesn't really fit so well (It's not exactly a sex-related word for penis). So I can't be sure.

Could you write the rest of the sentence?


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Rallino said:


> No, in that case, you can't use _girip_ like that.
> 
> At the moment, what I understand is a sexual intercourse, but the word _çük_ doesn't really fit so well (It's not exactly a sex-related word for penis). So I can't be sure.
> 
> Could you write the rest of the sentence?




It' better to explain the context, because it is a long passage. The character who tells the story is soaking wet. He lights a fire, takes off his clothes and observes his body and his çük. In a previous passage he said more or less the same thing. Here the entire passage:

Çükümün alevlerin içinde, orada, öyle duruşuna baktım. Sanki gövdem başka bir erkeğin gövdesi gibiydi: Güneşten yanmış,
sağlam, çelik gibi, yay gibi! Düşündüm: Erkeğim ben, elimden her şey gelir, benden korkun! Tüylerim alevlerden tütsülensin, bana bir şey olmaz. Biraz daha dikildikten sonra ateşi kuvvetlendirmek için alevden çıktım, çalı çırpı arıyordum, serin bir rüzgâr esti, kıçım ürpererek üşüdü, aklıma geldi: Kadın değilim, diyorum ben, ibne değilim: Onlar korkar. Düşündüm. Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarak...

That's all. After that he tells other things, without any relationship to body, sex...


----------



## Rallino

All right, thanks for the context. 

To my understanding, the guy is standing on the campfire, or is standing so close to the bonefire or some sort that he's almost *in* it.

_Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarak..._ = Once the fire blazed up, I stepped in it, looking at my dick, ...

_İçine girmek_, here, refers to the fire spot, rather than the guy's penis.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Perfect, Rallino, now it makes sense. Thank you very much.


----------



## Guner

I think last three sentences are connected in meaning. It is just the author's style dividing these three sentences. 
As the last sentence ends with "bakarak" I think it completes the previous sentence which itself is continuation of the first one.

1- Onlar korkar
2- Düşündüm. 
3- Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarak...
1+2+3 =~ Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarken onların korkacağını düşündüm.

So my interpretation is :

Stepping in the freshly blazed up fire, looking at my dick, I thought that they'd be scared...


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Guner said:


> I think last three sentences are connected in meaning. It is just the author's style dividing these three sentences.
> As the last sentence ends with "bakarak" I think it completes the previous sentence which itself is continuation of the first one.
> 
> 1- Onlar korkar
> 2- Düşündüm.
> 3- Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarak...
> 1+2+3 =~ Ateş yeniden alevlendikten sonra, içine girip çüküme bakarken onların korkacağını düşündüm.
> 
> So my interpretation is :
> 
> Stepping in the freshly blazed up fire, looking at my dick, I thought that they'd be scared...



Thank you, Guner. What a difficult language yours!


----------



## hakancal

Luiz Eduardo,

I just want to add that "çük" cannot be translated as "dick". It still refers to penis but we normally use it for kids' penis. Its meaning is similar to the English word "willy".


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

hakancal said:


> Luiz Eduardo,
> 
> I just want to add that "çük" cannot be translated as "dick". It still refers to penis but we normally use it for kids' penis. Its meaning is similar to the English word "willy".



Thank you, hakancal.


----------

